# My layout so far. 8' x 10.5' Lionel Fastrack



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

This is my layout. The first picture is just the benchwork/ I have a gap of 2' to allow me to get into the middle in case of any derailments etc.

Plus... it allows my two little ones ages 2.5 and 5 to sit up in the middle and watch them go round, oh..and me too 

The second picture is the layout with grass and track laid down. The out is all 0-72 with two passing loops and the inner is 048 with 0-36 switches and a small yard.

The space on the other side will be a small town, with a number of MTH and Lionel buildings that have been sitting in the boxxes waiting to be unboxed.

All conventional, we have all Thomas, the Lionel 3 Rivers set, and old 2055 with whistiling tender, I recently purchased a real clean Scout with gondola and tender for cheap and to complete the era I'm still looking for a nice 736. 

Bryan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice start, looking forward to progress shots.


----------



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

*Track Layout Change - and I thought it was done...*

My original plan called for two yards, but had to comprimise on the design. I really wanted to put in the second yard, but went ahead and laid the grass, screwed in the track, and did the wiring all the while knowing I was happy.

Then I went back to the drawings and re-designed the drawings, literally by accident did my answer come to me. Instead of the the longer second 0-72 loop, I just basically made a circle. This now allowed me to put back in my second yard.

I like it better now. 

Another bonus was in the redesign I eliminated one of the bridges, so now an even 4 bridges. 

Bryan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I see a possible conflict on one curve, you might be able to adjust the spacing to avoid it. If you post the AnyRail file, I could also take a look at it.


----------



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

*Possible conflict in turn*

Thanks GunRunner, I have the track all assembled, and for some reason it fits better on the track than paper!

Not quite sure why... but not complaining. I did however had to custom cut the four bridges as the one pet peeve I have for AR is that they do not take into consideration, or include the lights on the turn outs in the diagram.

Guess what hits the bridges? All the bulbs, and I couldn\t go an inch more on the length of the track, I'm on the edge as it is.... So a quick trip to the band saw and voila' problem fixed.

Bryan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can flip the switch lantern to the other side, that's frequently required at times.  No reason to cut them off!


----------



## LionelRookie (Nov 11, 2011)

*It's ALIVE - 2 Trains running all wiredup.*

Well after icing the knees and a few pain killers from last nights wiring job for the outer rail, I got to watch for the first time the train go around the track.

It was pretty cool to watch it as it navigated itself around the track, all the money, time, aggravation etc.

So, now I had to wire up the inner track, I just finished that up, and plugged it in and hoped for the best. All the lights lighted up and the engine roared away.

SUCCESS!

I forgot to bring another engine so I could run them both, another day. Time to separate the table and bring her home.

The original plan was to use two CW-80's, but I went ahead and purchased the MTH4000! I now need to build a small extension on the table for this big bad boy.

I am thinking a drawer slide type deal, tuck it out of the way.

Bryan


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Make sure you put some good supports under the section for the MTH 4000!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

How come you didn't add a couple of switches to get to the inside tracks?


----------

